# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  کاملترین فروشگاه اینترنتی اپن سورس

## dehghanimeh

با سلام
به نظر دوستان پر کاربردترین و با امکانات ترین فروشگاه اینترنتی اوپن سورس کدومه 

http://virtuemart.net
برای جوملا
و
http://www.virtu.ir
برگرفته از
http://www.oscommerce.com
و
http://opencart.com
و
http://www.prestashop.com
و
http://www.tomatoshop.ir
برگرفته از
http://www.tomatocart.com

و یا هر چیز دیگه ای که دوستان می شناسند
اگر بتونید کمکم کنید ممنون می شم.

با تشکر

----------


## Mr-Mim

با سلام و درود به مدیران وب سایت *برنامه نویس* عزیز و دوست داشتنی ، و تشکر بابت ساخت این فروم کامل و جامع بایت راهنمایی و کمک به دوستانی مثل بنده ، که تازه به جامعه طراحی وب سایت و نرم افزار و CMS اضافه می شوند.
در رابطه با فروشگاه اینترنتی که امروزه خیلی هم روی بورس هست به نظر من :
فروشگاه ساز ناپ کامرس | فروشگاه اینترنتی جامع و کاملی است. توی این سایت /http://w2u.ir/fa به فارسی اطلاعات بیشتری وجود دارد ، سورس را رایگان هم میتوانید دانلود کنید ، اوپن سورس یا Open source بودن این سیستم بر مبنی تکنولوژی های روز دنیا asp.net و مورد حمایت Microsoft بوده و خیلی سیستم روان و سبکی هست ، بیشتر از 50 تم مختلف برای این سی ام اس وجود دارد و بیش از 1000 پلاگین کاربردی در این سیستم وجود دارد.
این هم سایت اصلی خارجی موضوع هست nopcommerce.com که از ین سایت هم میتونید این سیستم را دانلود کنید.
_و یک مقاله ای هم راجب CMS های فروشگاهی گذاشته به این آدرس https://goo.gl/Deg6Fe که همه سیستم های این مدلی را معرفی کرده و راهنمایی های خوبی دارد.
_ :قلب: ​*امید واریم در جامعه برنامه نویس | موفقیت های بیشتری کسب کنید .* :قلب:

----------


## rezashirazim

ناپ کامرس سیستم خیلی خوبی هست، در ایران هم در حال رشد هست.

----------


## Triple_A

با سلام به دوستان عزیر. بنده یک متن کوتاه رو به منظور معرفی ناپ‌کامرس آماده کردم. امیدوارم که مفید باشه.*

ناپ‌کامرس (nopCommerce)*
یک پلتفرم فروشگاه‌ساز منبع-باز (Open-Source) و رایگان است که بر اساس زبان برنامه‌نویسی C#‎‎‎ و چهارچوب قدرتمند .Net Core طراحی و ایجاد شده است. ناپ‌کامرس یکی از پلتفرم‌های فروشگاه سازی است که کمتر در کشور ما شناخته شده است ولی در حال حاضر کسب آگاهی از این پلتفرم رو به رشد است و با گذشت هر روز کسب و کارهای بیشتری به این پلتفرم روی می‌آوردند. ناپ‌کامرس یک پلتفرم شناخته شده در سطح جهان است که توسط بیش از 50000 تجارت در سطح جهانی استفاده می‌شود. این پلتفرم بیش از 2500000 بار از سایت رسمی ناپ‌کامرس دریافت (Download) شده است. شرکت‌های بزرگ مانند Volvo Cars Collection، The Lexus Collection، Turkish airlines، Lee Jeans، Alcatel، Casio Online و... همگی از پلتفرم ناپ‌کامرس به منظور ایجاد فروشگاه‌های اینترنتی خود استفاده کرده‌اند. دلایل اصلی محبوبیت قابل توجه این پلفرم را میتوان در موارد زیر خلاصه کرد:

*منبع-باز (Open-Source):*
منبع-باز بودن این پلتفرم به این معنی است که هر شخصی با داشتن اطلاعات و مهارت‌های لازم میتواند قابلیت‌ها و امکانات این فروشگاه‌ساز و به عبارت دیگر فروشگاه اینترنتی خود را افزایش دهد. همچنین منبع‌باز بودن به این معنی است که کاربران و این فروشگاه‌ساز هماره درحال فعالیت در راستای بهبود کارایی، بهینگی و رفع خطاها و ضعف‌ها هستند.

*رایگان:*
فروشگاه ساز ناپ‌کامرس با تمام امکانات و قابلیت‌های پیش‌فرض خود به صورت رایگان قابل دریافت است. این فروشگاه‌ساز بیش از 10 در دست توسعه و به روز رسانی بوده است و همچنان در حال توسعه است.

*امکانات فراوان:*
فروشگاه ساز گوناگون، امکانات متفاوتی را به صورت پیش‌فرض در اختیار کاربران و صاحبان تجارت قرار می‌دهند. معمولا امکاناتی که به صورت پیش‌فرض در این فروشگاه‌سازها قرار نمی‌گیرند باید به صورت افزونه تهیه شوند و با فروشگاه ادغام شوند. فروشگاه‌های ایجاد شده با استفاده از ناپ‌کامرس، دارای امکانات فراوان در زمینه مدیریت محصولات، سفارشات، کاربران و محتوا دارند. همچنین امکانات سمت مشتریان نیز بسیار قابل توجه است. بعضی از امکانات مانند چند-فروشندگی و چند-فروشگاهی که باید به صورت افزونه به بیشتر فروشگاه سازهای دیگر اضافه شود، به صورت پیش‌فرض در ناپ‌کامرس قرار دارند.

*استفاده از چهارچوب .Net Core:*
چهارچوب .Net Core محصول شرکت بزرگ و شناخته شده مایکروسافت است. استفاده از این چهارچوب به منظور تولید و توسعه فروشگاه ساز ناپ‌کامرس باعث می‌شود که امنیت، کارایی و بهینگی این فروشگاه‌ساز تضمین شود.

*قالب‌های فراوان و افزونه‌های فراوان.*

چندین مجموعه مختلف نیز در زمینه ارائه خدمات مختلف برای این فروشگاه‌ساز فعالیت می‌کنند. بنده به شخصه تجربه همکاری با مجموعه ناپ‌فارسی را داشته‌ام. امکان دریافت فروشگاه ساز ناپ‌کامرس به همراه منابع بومی سازی شده (فونت و زبان) به صورت رایگان در فروشگاه این مجموعه وجود دارد.

----------


## hassannejad

عالی بود دوست عزیز 
شماره موبایل مشاغل

----------


## ناپ شاپ

سلام
خیلی خوب توضیح دادین
اتفاقا منم از ناپ کامرس استفاده می کنم و کاملا راضی هستم.

----------

